# My new baby



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't have him/her yet, still being hand fed. The colors look interesting, love the white on the chest! I can't wait!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a character.  They are so much fun at that age.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*babies*

I just love babies. it is so cute.


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh is he too cute!! What a baby-just look at the look in his/her eye!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Hopefully whoever has the little guy takes pictures as he is growing up. I did that with Zeke and it was so much fun.

I love the big squaking beaks they have at that age and they are funny to watch.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! That's a cutie and a beauty! You've got to get more pics and posts for us!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Babies are just the cutest. 
More pics please 

Reti


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Oh he is so sweet!
It looks like he's smiling for the camera!
Have you thought of his name yet??


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It's smiling!!  

It's going to have white on its head too I think. I love babies...


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

No name yet, I am taking suggestions! I guess a name with no gender issues 
I will post more photo updates, you can also look at the baby at parrotchatter.com, under pigeons/doves, then under "had to bring the racers in"...lots more pics there!
I never had a pet pigeon before, I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Roxy - I just read the whole thread on parrotchatter -- you, the baby, and Arty have my prayers and will be in my thoughts in the days to come. I've bookmarked the thread and will be keeping an eye on updates. What a gorgeous baby too!!! I love the pictures where it's burying its beak in between Arty's fingers - how adorable  If you don't mind a suggestion for a name - came to me while reading the thread -- Fiesta Splash (I was originally just thinking of suggesting "Fiesty" but as the coloring became more apparent Fiesta Splash came to mind). Please keep us posted here on PT about how the little one is progressing - many hugs for all of you!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

It is a total CUTIE!!

-Hilly


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That is one of the cutest squeaker pictures I've ever seen! He is adorable.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure can understand your excitement, Roxy!! HOW FUN!!

He is a little doll and I think "Fiesta Splash" is a grand name! Looks like he/she will be a STUNNING pij! (Can always call he/she "Fie" (Fee) for short)  

Look forward to MORE pictures as he/she gets older! 

Sending Love, Hugs and TONS of scritches!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

You guys are too nice! Great name suggestion too! I am keeping a running list so everyone , input please! Fiesta Splash.... ...definately on the list!
Thanks for your prayers and kind words too...that baby is a fighter, I am sure he/she will pull through.
Traumatic day for little Pidge...and Artie!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, I did name him/her, Olive...I can't call it little one anymore...he/she neededd a name..and it is the bird of peace. My little Olive.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

-squeal-
It's so cute! :]
Makes me even more excited to see some more little squabs in the nest, so I can have one too!
I'd be super excited if I were you, he's a cutie <3


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Roxy  Olive is a perfect name!! How very appropriate. Soooooo.... what's the latest - more pictures??? I know, I could go check the other site (and probably will... hehehee). Such a cutie


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a more recent shot, love her colors! I am so excited, I have to wait another couple weeks or so!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Roxy, it's plain to see that Olive is a real camera ham! So photogenic!

We expect many more pictures!

Hugs and Scritches!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm excited right there with you, Roxy! That is one beautiful baby!

Terry


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Olive is such a cutie!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

here is another...better to see her coloration. She also has baby food on her wing, he says she gets so excited when it is feeding time he hardly has time to re-fill the syringe before she jumps in the bowl! lol


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Roxy, Olive is lovely! They are so cute at this age, toddling everywhere and flapping those little wings over your hands and even your face if you lean down to them. She is a beautiful color.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

He is a CUTIE!!

I love the name  .

I am currently trying to think of 4 names  . 
The three satinettes, I got from my b-day, and the fantail.
A lot of thinking and watching going on  .

-Hilly


----------

